Ask HN: What websites would be better as a Mac app? - leonagano
======
mtmail
I like my weather app (WeatherPro by MeteoGroup) because for a one-time fee
it's ad free. All the usual weather websites try (or have to) make money by
showing ads. Some design the webpage ridiculous to increase the number of
clicks you have to take. The weather app also tries to get me to upgrade
($1/month for extended forecast, more previews) but it's just a small button,
not front and center.

